# UNLV Film School



## RKilbane20 (Feb 6, 2012)

Has anybody heard anything about UNLV's film program?


----------



## tonythetiger891 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Kilbane. I recently graduated from UNLV focusing on directing. I'm currently applying to AFI and USC. 

The school has a very nice little community for film. You will learn a lot while there. 

There is no real producing class, however you will be working on sets a lot.

What it comes down to there is how much you put in. If you are social and work hard you will learn a lot. However, dont expect to come out with a job in the industry. Its a school that is a good precursor for grad school or a school where if you make all the right friends you can come out of and make an indie film.


----------



## RKilbane20 (Feb 24, 2012)

Are there any more specifics you can give me?  What kind of camera and equipment do you use?  What do the editing labs look like.  How are the classes and is it worth the money?


----------

